# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Внешнии печатная форма для УТ

## Александр2108

Нужно сделать печатную форму Акта на передачу прав для документа Реализации товар и услуг Документы продаж.
Дошел до процедуры печати. У меня нет документа Акт на передачу прав чтобы скопировать оттуда команду печати. Как быть?

 Мне надо чтобы он выходил на печать из Документа Продаж

 Функция ПолучитьНазначениеОбработ  ки ()

 Массив = Новый Массив;
 Массив.Добавить("Документ.Д  окументПродаж");

 Возврат Массив;

 КонецФункции

 Процедура ДобавитьКоманду (ТаблицаКоманд, Представление, Идентифткатор, Использование, показыватьОповещение = Ложь, Модификатор = "")
 НоваяКоманда = ТаблицаКоманд.Добавить ();
 НоваяКоманда.Представлени   = Представление;
 НоваяКоманда.Идентификато   = Идентификатор;
 НоваяКоманда.Использовани   = Использование;
 НоваяКоманда.ПоказыватьОп  вещение = показыватьОповещение;
 НоваяКоманда.Модификатор = Модификатор;

 КонецПроцедуры

 Функция СведенияОВнешнейОбработке  ()
 ПараметрыРегистрации = Новый Структура;
 ПараметрыРегистрации.Вста  ить("Вид", "ПечатнаяФорма");
 ПараметрыРегистрации.Вста  ить("Назначение", МассивНазначений);
 ПараметрыРегистрации.Вста  ить("Наименование", "Акт на передачу прав");
 ПараметрыРегистрации.Вста  ить("Версия", "1.0");
 ПараметрыРегистрации.Вста  ить("Информация", "Внешняя печатная форма");
 ПараметрыРегистрации.Вста  ить("БезопасныйРежим", ЛОЖЬ);


 Команд = ПолучитьТаблицуКоманд();
 ДобавитьКоманду(ТаблицаКо  анд, "Документы продаж", "Акт на передачу прав", "ВызовСерверногоМетода", Ложь, "ПечатьMXL");
 ПараметрыРегистрации.Вста  ить("Команды", Команда);

 Возврат ПараметрыРегистрации;
 КонецФункции

 Функция ПолучитьТаблицуКоманд()

 Команды = Новый ТаблицаЗначений;
 Команды.Колонки.Добавить("П  редставление", Новый ОписаниеТипов("Строка"));
 Команды.Колонки.Добавить("И  дентификатор", Новый ОписаниеТипов("Строка"));
 Команды.Колонки.Добавить("И  спользование", Новый ОписаниеТипов("Строка"));
 Команды.Колонки.Добавить("П  оказыватьОповещение", Новый ОписаниеТипов("Булево"));
 Команды.Колонки.Добавить("М  одификатор", Новый ОписаниеТипов("ПечатьMXL"));
 Возврат Команды;

 КонецФункции


 Процедура Печать(МассивОбъектов, КоллекцияПечатныхФорм, ОбъектыПечати, ПараметрыВыводы) Экспорт



 КонецПроцедуры

----------


## Александр2108

В таком виде подключил пишет что В обработчике печати не был сфорирован табличный документ для: ЭД_АктНаПередачуПрав. Дайте ссылку на инструкцию как формировать табличный документ? Везде просто копируют из Документа команду печати, а у меня нет на этот документ такого или я не нашел.

----------


## kmaural

Александр2108! Посмотрите здесь:http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-1С-8/page149
1С: Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Фирменные рецепты внедрения 
 Автор: Сергей Постовалов, Анастасия Постовалова
 Издательство: " БХВ-Петербург"
Серия "Самоучитель"
Год издания: 2008
 ISBN: 978-5-9775-0188-0
В книге очень хорошо рассказывается, как "подвесить" (включить) внешние печатные формы не правя саму конфигурацию.

----------

